# Sturbridge?



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Does anybody know whenthe next sturbridge pigeon show is? Will i be able to find runts there?


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Anybody???


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't know what the Sturbridge show is? Did you make it down to NC for the pigeon show last week end?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Sturbridge*

HI PIXY, The Stubridge show is in December I do not have the dates. I know that there are earier shows in the New England area. I should be getting my next issue of the Pure Bred Pigeon magazine in the next few days they have a listing of most all the shows I will post them when I get the magazine. .GEORGE


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> I don't know what the Sturbridge show is? Did you make it down to NC for the pigeon show last week end?


pfft! no! But i would have loved to!! its too bad because we didnt have the time to go down there. All well. Maybe another year i guess. That would be nice and VERY exciting!


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

george simon said:


> HI PIXY, The Stubridge show is in December I do not have the dates. I know that there are earier shows in the New England area. I should be getting my next issue of the Pure Bred Pigeon magazine in the next few days they have a listing of most all the shows I will post them when I get the magazine. .GEORGE


Thanks! That shold give me plenty of time to save up some money. Do you know if they will have runts there?
Thanks


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Pixy said:


> Thanks! That shold give me plenty of time to save up some money. Do you know if they will have runts there?
> Thanks


Hi Pixy,
There were lots of Runts at the last Sturbridge show. So I bet there will be some at the next one. 

George is right - there are other New England shows too. For example, the Faircount Club has a show in November this year: http://www.pigeonclubsusa.com/faircount_show.htm

I don't know of any others offhand right now, but hopefully George will post the list for us when he gets his publications


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

george simon said:


> HI PIXY, The Stubridge show is in December I do not have the dates. I know that there are earier shows in the New England area. I should be getting my next issue of the Pure Bred Pigeon magazine in the next few days they have a listing of most all the shows I will post them when I get the magazine. .GEORGE


hello. did you ever find out about some New England shows?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's a link to the show calendar on the NPA site: http://www.npausa.com/calendar.htm

This site is showing the Sturbridge show as 12/07-12/08/2007: http://www.nwoetc.com/show_schedule.lasso

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Shows In New England*

STURBRIDGE ALL BREEDS SHOW,DECEMBER 7 &8CONTACT BOB PERKINS (781)337-1901 OR [email protected]e is a show in upstate NEW YORK its a all age all breeds show OCTOBER 13 in Rhinebeck NY CONTACT Michelle Cussick at (845) 266-8807or [email protected] or www.hudsonvalleypigeonassn.com .............when I get any more in your area I will post. .GEORGE


----------

